# writhziden - 1,000+



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great work, Mike!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations keep up the great work!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations on your 1st 'K' writhziden, excellent work







.......


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Congratulations writhziden on reaching 1,000 posts! You'll be getting more k's in no time! 

Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone! :-}


----------



## jeffce (Feb 9, 2011)

Great Job!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations!! Great work


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Grats writhziden


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thats great news! Well done!


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats dude


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Good Stuff!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks to jeffce, Corday, oscer1, sarla, Old Rich, Masterchiefxx17, SteveThePirate, and helios19 for the encouragement. 

i always aim to have quality posts, which is much more important to me than quantity. Please feel free to let me know if I do not meet that standard or if I give any OPs misinformation. We learn from our mistakes.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

writhziden said:


> i always aim to have quality posts, which is much more important to me than quantity. Please feel free to let me know if I do not meet that standard or if I give any OPs misinformation. We learn from our mistakes.


You got the right idea there. :thumb: Keep it up.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

writhziden said:


> i always aim to have quality posts, which is much more important to me than quantity. Please feel free to let me know if I do not meet that standard or if I give any OPs misinformation. We learn from our mistakes.


I agree! I myself try my very best to assist where possible too... I respect your overall outlook. Well said!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

writhziden said:


> i always aim to have quality posts, which is much more important to me than quantity. Please feel free to let me know if I do not meet that standard or if I give any OPs misinformation. We learn from our mistakes.


That is a lesson I learnt when I was just a Junior Tech (back when we had that rank) and its a lesson which helped me become a more helpful tech. Quality > Quantity applies here.

Congratulations on passing 1000 posts and nice job to boot


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks GZ and Redeye3323.


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations. Well done :smile:


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks Thrall. :-}


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations and excellent work


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you joeten.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Joe is fine mate


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Alright, Joe. :-}

Never know who does or doesn't want their real name used with their username. Amazing how touchy some people can be about it if they don't want it used, too. lol


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

You can use my real one if you can figure it out without looking at the team roster. :grin:


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

No need for the team roster, you sent me a PM to introduce yourself. :smile:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Rrrrrrrrrgh! :facepalm: :lol:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Be kind of silly to object seeing as it is part of the user name


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> You can use my real one if you can figure it out without looking at the team roster. :grin:


We all know your real name is... Guy :grin:

Funnily enough, an old mate of mine's dad is called Guy.

@Writhziden - Didn't you arrive here from another site? If so, you must like TSF as you are already into four-figures


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

I came from a couple other sites. I'm currently an admin at one, and the other I left after 11,000+ quality posts because management did not show much appreciation for the hard work volunteers were putting in there.


----------



## Neelstein (Dec 13, 2012)

Ohh..grt work u doin,.keep going buddy cheers


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you Neelstein.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

keep it up!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

I plan to, thanks. :-}


----------

